# Avatar pic help!



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

Apologies in advance for being a dumb ass but how do I get a pic from my photobucket to my avatar?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Have the image on your PC, resize to Maximum dimensions; width: 110 pixels, height: 200 pixels, file size: 24.41 KB.
Go to Profile, takes you to Control Panel, click Profile, edit Avatar, Choose the file from on your PC. & submit. 
Hoggy.


----------



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks Hoggy ive got the pics on my computer but cant seem to resize!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

sweatystt said:


> Thanks Hoggy ive got the pics on my computer but cant seem to resize!
> 
> Hi, Try this.. http://www.picresize.com/
> Hoggy.


----------



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks Hoggy but when I resize to that its not clear?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

sweatystt said:


> Thanks Hoggy but when I resize to that its not clear?


Hi, PM it to me, I'll see what I can do with it.
Hoggy.


----------



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

Pm'd cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

sweatystt said:


> Pm'd cheers


Hi, Any good ?
Hoggy.


----------



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

Brill thanks very much


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

sweatystt said:


> Brill thanks very much


Hi, No probs, easy when you know how. Have PM'd the resized image back, for future use.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

What a helpful chap our Hoggy is


----------

